# My Extreme Fenix TK40 Torture Test.



## aussiebob (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello everyone, ive heard alot of people here asking how tough the TK40 is, so i went on a mission to find out.

Here i have a brand new TK40 fresh from the box.




Now i will try to kill it.

*Test 1*

The light is loaded with 8 eneloops and masking tape wraped around the magazine to stop it rattling. The light is off during the test exept the freeze test, i hit the switch every now and then when dropping it etc to see if it died during these things.

Listed in order of occurance.
1. 15 drops 2.5ft bezel down over concrete
2. 15 drops 2.5ft tail down over concrete
3. 15 drops 2.5ft horizontal over concrete
4. 20 drops 3ft mid air spiral over crushed brick
5. Run over with 1400kg (3800lb) car approx 12 times both horizontal and vertical. Over both concrete and crushed brick.
6. Frozen in block of ice for 24hrs.
7. Left submerged in salt water 7ft deep for 12hrs.
8. Dragged behind car over gravel for 2km (1.3mi) at 20kph (12.5mph).
9. Placed in boiling water for 3 minutes.

Results: Pass

The light works as it did when new. There was no damage to the battery magazine which i thought would be the first thing to fail, the window also survived. Switch is fine and all modes work. There was no water inside after being frozen and submerged.

Heres what it looks like now.















And some progress pictures, sorry i didnt take pictures of everthing i did.

Being run over.








Being frozen for 24hrs.





Being boiled for 3 min.






Thats all for now folks, thanks for viewing.
Tomorrow im gunna start on Test 2, which will involve more extreme torture.
Stay tuned.

Regards.


----------



## aussiebob (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello again, i didnt get to do very much today but heres what i got.


*Test 2*

In order of occourance:

1. 5 Drops 5ft Horizontal Concrete.
2. 5 Drops 5ft Mid Air Spiral Concrete.

*Results: Pass*. No effect to light 

3. 1 Drop Approx 7ft Mid Air Spiral Concrete.

*Results*: Pass sort of, the light went out, i thought i killed it, it only worked when i rattled it around and pressed the switch at the same time. I took it inside and took it apart. The eneloops had pushed the little nipples in the battery carrier flat and were resting on the screw, therfore not making contact, i bent them out and the light fired up. I suppose filing the screw heads down may prevent this in the future.

So after test two the light works as it did when new, with slight repair.


Heres what i mean. See where the screws are resting on the cell preventing the positive end touching the contact.







Sorry i didnt get to do alot, i have read your ideas and will try a few over the weekend and do a write up monday or tuesday. This will be the final test, so it has to be killed hell or hight water.:devil:
Ill try to take more pictures than the first time and maybee a video or two.

Regards.


----------



## aussiebob (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello, this is the final test for the TK40.

I dint record what i done this time, but it included mostly spiraly drops from various heights, and driving some nails into wood. I got a vid of this, ill see if i can utube it.
The light still worked after all this, however the eneloops had their negative end severly dented and the spring in the battery carrier wernt pushing hard enough to make a reliable contact, and the light would flick on and off, and needed shaking occasionally to fire up. I threw in some unabused eneloops and the light worked like new. So your cells will fail before the TK40 will in my opinion.

Today on the way home i was gunna dangle it of a bridge into the river with fishing line, but before that i decided to drag it behind the car again. I towed it along for about 10 min over ashphalt at first then big mud puddles and mudy wet rocky road.
I was going threw a rather large mud hole when i heard the line snap.
I got out and had a look, it was gone, i spent about half an hour looking for the bloody thing, poking the mud with sticks, but gave up and went home.
If anybody wants to find it, its at 32* 51' 52.30 S 151* 42' 44.23 E , on Ramsar Rd, Ash Island, NSW.

This concludes my torture test, even though it got lost before i got to kill it, im happy. Im suprised what it would take to kill one of these lights. 
Im definatly doing this again, but with a cheaper light.

Regards.


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 11, 2009)

awesome sauce.


----------



## Norm (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Rob you obviously have to much time and money  next time you get a nice torch send it to me and I'll do the testing for you, although there maybe an obvious lack of photos. 
Norm


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 11, 2009)

Woot! I'm not at all a Fenix fan nor a Fenix hater, but I do love seeing how much it takes to break stuff. Keep up the good work! I do wonder how much abuse it can take.


----------



## aussiebob (Jun 11, 2009)

Any body got ideas for me tommorow to kill it, ive got the day free.


----------



## arcel1t (Jun 11, 2009)

aussiebob said:


> Any body got ideas for me tommorow to kill it, ive got the day free.


 

If you have put some more pictures in the first test. 
I woud love to see you film some of the next test's.


----------



## Niconical (Jun 11, 2009)

aussiebob said:


> Reserved for test 2


 
Test 2? 

Another one?

Hey , I think you've proved a point with test 1 ! 

Great work - thanks for putting in the time and effort


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 11, 2009)

Hmmm I just had a nice large reply... and I accidentally hit alt+left arrow which proceeded to go back to the previous page and thus loose all I typed. 
That's what I get for trying to use keyboard shortcuts. Anyway we'll have to live with the short and sweet version without my witty humor.

A more controlled impact with the ground would be nice; and an extra force can be applied to the light as it hits the ground. The most simple way to do this is to hold on to the light firmly with a gloved hand and proceed to wack it against the ground or a big rock, etc.
You could also set it up on an appropriate surface and bang the light with any number of objects.
Or you could combine the above two, set the light across two sturdy objects and hit the light in the middle in an attempt to bend or break it in half.

Another thought is see how far down the light will go if you have an appropriately deep body of water available. Tie the light to a line and let it down 25' 50' 75' 100 150' and so on until it leaks. Or just trawl it behind a boat for a bit. 

If I think of anything else I'll post it as well.


----------



## jorn (Jun 11, 2009)

aussiebob said:


> Any body got ideas for me tommorow to kill it, ive got the day free.



Shotgun at 30 meters with us5-7 cartridge. (common for hunting birds) No slugs or bb's, that would be overkill 
I bet there are lots of gun nuts here that would love to see a good shootout :twothumbs


----------



## DimeRazorback (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow!
Great thread :thumbsup:

Its pleasing to see that the TK40 can take quite a bit of everyday accidental abuse!

Wish i could afford to test out my TK11


----------



## gunga (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope that wan't a borrowed light!


----------



## tygger (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the test. I've always read how tile (bathroom, kitchen, etc.) is extremely hard on flashlights due to its unforgiving nature. I'd say a 6ft. drop test on hard tile surface is about as manly as it gets. If you dare sir...


----------



## SarcoBlaster (Jun 11, 2009)

I vote for drops from higher distances. I'm curious to see what it'll take to crack/shatter the window.


----------



## insanefred (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## 1 what (Jun 11, 2009)

Having tried (and failed) to destroy an earlier model Fenix by various electronic means (including a 2KW tesla coil and a microwave oven) I was impressed how well made they are. One thing I wanted to do (but failed to get permission) was to throw it in our washing machine for a standard wash and spin cycle!.....If that was possible for you.


----------



## fiftycalibre (Jun 11, 2009)

That is AWESOME!

Makes me feel alot happier about mine


----------



## hazna (Jun 11, 2009)

haha, I feel sorry for the poor tk40! U must have a lot of money to throw around!

btw +1 for the washing machine test. (bet it'll survive though)


----------



## Sean (Jun 11, 2009)

So much for the aluminum on the TK40 being "a little thin".


----------



## Fird (Jun 11, 2009)

hehe, sort of as a tangent to a recent thread I started, you could hit it with a simple baseball bat down a concrete street... if it still turns on: pass 

Fird


----------



## strinq (Jun 11, 2009)

Really, this should dispell the doubts expressed by quite a few here on the build quality of the TK40.


----------



## Yapo (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah i'm surprised the bezel didnt get crushed or even the glass not braking! 
...was thinking of getting one awhile back but i remembered the saying "the best flashlight is the one you have with you" and i cant imagine myself cramming one in my pocket and i would hardly ever need to use that kind of output.


----------



## Katdaddy (Jun 11, 2009)

Very impressive! I've got one coming as part of a passaround on another forum. I probably won't be as rough on it. I can't wait to get my hands on one now.


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 11, 2009)

WOW!! for a light that big and heavy (F=MA) to withstand that kind of abuse... is really a design accomplishment for the Fenix Team. There are 1AA lights that couldn't survive this test.:twothumbs

outstanding and thanks for taking one for the team:thumbsup:


----------



## kramer5150 (Jun 11, 2009)

strinq said:


> Really, this should dispell the doubts expressed by quite a few here on the build quality of the TK40.




IMHO it speaks more to the robustness of design.


----------



## WadeF (Jun 11, 2009)

Impressive! The TK40 has earned the "TK" in its name. 

For further tests I'd like to see how it handles higher drops. I like real world tests. High drops is more likely to happen in real life than having your light shot with a gun, submerged in very deep water, etc. If you drop your light in a lake that's over 6 feet deep how many people are actually going to be able to retrieve it?  Although it would be interesting to see just how deep it can survive.


----------



## DoubleDutch (Jun 11, 2009)

Impressive testing and ditto outcome! Definitely a sturdy workhorse.

Can't wait to see the results of your Polarion test :devil:


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 11, 2009)

:goodjob:
I would very much like to see it used to drive nails into a 2x4.


----------



## tedshred (Jun 11, 2009)

OMG!

Very tough.


----------



## Glock27 (Jun 11, 2009)

I would NOT intentionally drop on tile. You'll probably crack a tile....and they are a ***** to replace.
G27


----------



## cuttingedge (Jun 11, 2009)

Dude. I am totally impressed with your test. I can't imagine the light could withstand that kind of treatment. I love my Tk40 and now I am even more impressed. The most amazing thing to me is the lens didn't break or even crack. I thought that would be the first to go. Also, relieves my concern about the thickness of the tube. Absolutely awesome.
I am looking forward to Phase II.


----------



## tjsulli790 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow that is impressive, I can't wait to see what it takes in test 2 and maybe test 3. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow. Having an actual TK40, I didn't think they would be that tough as it doesn't feel as bullet proof as, say, a 6P but that's pretty impressive. I wonder how the other LED hand cannon's would hold up to that abuse? Anyone want to torture an EagleTac and Legion II the same way?


----------



## Tora (Jun 11, 2009)

Tough! Expensive test! I surely wouldn't have - but I am glad you did! :twothumbs

The TK-40 is surely rugged. 

One test I would like to see is a simple run test on turbo. I believe they don't recommend using it on turbo over 15 min. See how long you can - and if it gets uncomfortably hot if you do. It may be a destructive test however. I would think that it may burn out the LED. That would be a real life usage test - as I can see someone forgetting and using it too long in turbo mode.


----------



## dwminer (Jun 11, 2009)

OK, I finally broke down and just ordered one. This forum has cost me a lot of money over the years.
Dave


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 11, 2009)

Tora said:


> One test I would like to see is a simple run test on turbo. I believe they don't recommend using it on turbo over 15 min. See how long you can - and if it gets uncomfortably hot if you do. It may be a destructive test however. I would think that it may burn out the LED. That would be a real life usage test - as I can see someone forgetting and using it too long in turbo mode.



I've used my light much longer than 15 minutes on turbo during my outdoor walks. Also did a couple of runtime tests in a room temperature with a low rpm fan (to simulate an airflow during a walk) and no harm was done. Moreover the light should have overheating protection (check the manual).


----------



## Glock27 (Jun 11, 2009)

You can tell it isn't hard anodized 

I've run multiple Turbo tests (10+ times) with no ill effect. 2 hours 30 minutes with Sanyo 2700's. 
G27


----------



## jupello (Jun 11, 2009)

It seems to be able to take some decent beating :huh:



WadeF said:


> For further tests I'd like to see how it handles higher drops.



+1 on that!


----------



## Willieboy (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the test. Remind me to never loan you one of my lights.


----------



## Tora (Jun 11, 2009)

Good - I was hoping that a flashlight weren't so poorly designed as to risk damage to it by regular use. I don't have the flashlight - I just got that caution off of a web site. You have a tremendous flashlight there. :twothumbs

Gotten off a fenix dealer's web site:

*Battery Usage Notice *
• Please only use batteries of the same type, brand, capacity and state of charge, so not mix with used or other battery types, or leakage may result, even causing damage to the flashlight.
• Please use batteries of high qualit, or the flashlight could be damaged by electrolyte leakage or battery cracking (will not destroy the flashlight).
• The flashlight automatic overheating protection may cause the light to flicker during prolonged running in a hot environment. Please do not stay on the turbo mode more than 15 minutes. If this occurs please turn to a lower output mode to cool the flashlight .Normal operation will be restored once the light cools down.
• If you leave the flashlight unused for a couple of days, please unscrew the head 2.5 turns to prevent slow discharge of batteries.
• If the flashlight will not be used for a long time, please remove the batteries to avoid damage from battery leakage.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 11, 2009)

Tora said:


> Tough! Expensive test! I surely wouldn't have - but I am glad you did! :twothumbs
> One test I would like to see is a simple run test on turbo. I believe they don't recommend using it on turbo over 15 min. See how long you can - and if it gets uncomfortably hot if you do. It may be a destructive test however. I would think that it may burn out the LED. That would be a real life usage test - as I can see someone forgetting and using it too long in turbo mode.



This has been proven to be legal boiler plate info that Fenix uses. If you are going to be running the light in a 120 F degree environment with no air movement the TK40's will likely thermally throttle. If you are using it in a normal night and it's 60 F and you're walking or holding the light, you can use it longer than 15 minutes on Turbo. I think the TK40 got off to a bad perception early with people afraid of the 15 minute warning, thin side walls and the bin issue. I feel that all three have satisfactorily answered.

1) 15 minutes+? Yes you can.
2) K or M bin? You aren't being told but the theory that seems to make sense is that you get either a high-binned K or a low-binned M. They basically work out to be the same the way they're being driven. Remember, the TK40 is truly a mass-production light and the company is buying a lot more LEDs than some of the more exotic LED hand cannons.
3) Thin tube = not tough? I think this thread pretty much addresses that issue.

Overall, the TK40 is proving to be a pretty good light -- for what it is. It is the only LED hand cannon that runs on AA batteries which has its pluses and its minuses.


----------



## Willieboy (Jun 11, 2009)

Glock27 said:


> You can tell it isn't hard anodized


 
According to the 4Sevens site, the TK40 is type III HA.


----------



## Nimravus (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey well I just got mine in today and I must say it's nice. Thanks for that test I agree with many on CPF that said it had a thin metal feel about it but guess this not the case. Can't wait to try it out tonight and see what gives.

So far no regrets it's smaller then I imagined it to be even with all the pics and the videos about it. Nice overall feel in the hand the UI is easy to use although not the greatest in the world and not the fastest to cycle through.

More to come but no Torture as my wallet size doesn't afford to destroy it.


----------



## romteb (Jun 11, 2009)

I guess we will not hear anymore concerns about the thin walling of the light...the list of cons for TK40 is running thin, now if along your test you manage to cram 2 or 3 18650 in it and have it working you'll make me buy one 

Edit: Forgot to thank you for the very cool test and the sharing


----------



## jimmy1970 (Jun 11, 2009)

Now lets see a similar test of the EagleTac M2C4 - see how strong those 4 little screws are.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 11, 2009)

*Wow did you ever hit it!*

I am very impressed. I don't have a TK40, but several have mentioned that it felt the least solid of all their Fenix models. 

*Since it survived these tests you should not kill it!* It desrves to live. If you don't want to hang on to it send it to a young flashaholic that can make up wild stories about his flashlight.

Fenix owes you one for this!


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 11, 2009)

jimmy1970 said:


> Now lets see a similar test of the EagleTac M2C4 - see how strong those 4 little screws are.


No Please.... I don't want to know....:tinfoil:


----------



## AusKipper (Jun 11, 2009)

You Sir are my Hero!!!

I started a whole thread trying to figure out how tough my TK40 is (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/232674) and you have answered brilliantly. Perhaps you where referring to me in your first post as one of the people trying to find out.

Anyways, Please Please Please BEFORE YOU KILL IT try a higher drop test.

Ie, 5 drops at 4ft, 5 drops at 5ft, 5 drops at 6ft. If it survives 6ft i'm satisfied, you can go kill it then 

Regards,
Kipper


----------



## AusKipper (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, another couple of things i just thought up (that are semi-realistic):

full washing machine/dryer cycle (though given its size its unlikely you would accidentally leave it in your pocket...)

Using it as a baton (ie, hitting it against a tree, not a brick wall...). Problem with this one is how do you measure how hard your hitting it... maybe your extra strong/not so strong and can hit it much harder/less hard than the average person... This test could be done with both the head and the tailcap (though personally if it was me i would be holding it up near the head and hitting with the tailcap)

Drive along at say.. 60kmh and drop it out the window (this would be something near the end, i would imagine it would have a high probability of killing it)


----------



## Mjolnir (Jun 11, 2009)

You could try hitting it with a baseball bat...


----------



## richardcpf (Jun 11, 2009)

*The most amazing is that it survived 3 minute in boiling water.*

And noothing happened to plastic components such as the rubber boot, clicky switch, plastic cable wraps, orings, amazing.


----------



## 1 what (Jun 11, 2009)

Re post # 50.
Good idea - the baton one.
One solution is to follow the Mythbuster lead and club a pigs head (From the butcher's shop) as hard as you can! (I sincerely hope this suggestion does not get me into trouble with the Mods).


----------



## Lightmax (Jun 11, 2009)

Norm said:


> Hi Rob you obviously have to much time and money  next time you get a nice torch send it to me and I'll do the testing for you, although there maybe an obvious lack of photos.
> Norm


 

Send me one too, and I'll test it by dropping it 2.5 feet down to the top of my bed!


----------



## berry580 (Jun 11, 2009)

holy f***, i can't believe someone would do such a thing under his own expense.

Good on you mate !!! 

You should consider being a flashlight reviewer. Not necessarily giving every light review a torture test though... hahaa

aussiebob? I'm from Sydney! Where about are you from? I think its rare to see a non-US flashaholic these days.


----------



## woodrow (Jun 12, 2009)

I guess this solves AGAIN the question of, "Are Fenix lights reliable?" Great test...poor tk40


----------



## AusKipper (Jun 12, 2009)

berry580 said:


> aussiebob? I'm from Sydney! Where about are you from? I think its rare to see a non-US flashaholic these days.



Slightly off topic, but i'm an Aussie, just havnt changed it so it will display as one.

I have run into a few on these forums.


----------



## aussiebob (Jun 12, 2009)

Updated in post 2


----------



## csshih (Jun 12, 2009)

aww, I've always wanted to review one of those! :sick2:


----------



## fiftycalibre (Jun 12, 2009)

AusKipper said:


> Slightly off topic, but i'm an Aussie, just havnt changed it so it will display as one.
> 
> I have run into a few on these forums.



I'm one too. Syd as well.

If you see someone carrying around a modamag 15k lumen monster, its me!


----------



## Sean (Jun 12, 2009)

Fenix owes you a new TK40 for all your work, great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## pOkiE (Jun 12, 2009)

awesome work man! I dont own a tk40 but am definitely thinking about getting one. 

as a semi-flashaholic, I must ask...does this make anyone else cringe? I know its to test durability and what not, but the sight of such a wrecked light makes me feel sad deep down...haha


----------



## importculture (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn, awesome test! I love these threads. Thanks for sacrificing the time and money to do this. Glad the TK40 is holding up so well. I own one and may buy another. Thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## bodhran (Jun 12, 2009)

My TK40 was up all night with nightmares. You are a bad, bad man....


----------



## guiri (Jun 12, 2009)

Damn that's rude to the flashlight


----------



## zipplet (Jun 12, 2009)

I can see my TK40 giving me the evils while I read this thread. Thanks to you I now know my TK40 could survive a drop easily..  not that I will drop it deliberately .. ACK I can't stand the thought


----------



## Marko (Jun 12, 2009)

Sean said:


> Fenix owes you a new TK40 for all your work, great job! :thumbsup:



+1

If I can recall correctly, some of the first comments of TK40 (when it first came available) was that "the bezel looks weak". Seems like its not. :twothumbs 

Now I can only ask "Will It Blend?"


----------



## vanoord (Jun 12, 2009)

I've seen a Fenix L1D dropped from 115' onto a slate floor - it lived


----------



## gsxrac (Jun 13, 2009)

aussiebob said:


> Sorry i didnt get to do alot, i have read your ideas and will try a few over the weekend and do a write up monday or tuesday. This will be the final test, so it has to be killed hell or hight water.:devil:
> Ill try to take more pictures than the first time and maybee a video or two.
> 
> Regards.



So I think the 7ft spiral was pretty impressive! Even if it did require a little repair to get it goin  

And you tell us whats gonna kill the light. Will it be hell, OR high water? Maybe that could be your test lol dropping it in a camp fire for 30 seconds and if it lives drop it in a deep body of water!


----------



## flasherByNight (Jun 13, 2009)

Just for the record if it still works after all your experimentation

(at a steeply discounted rate of course )


----------



## aussiebob (Jun 14, 2009)

Final update added.


----------



## qip (Jun 14, 2009)

ARE YOU NUTS :nana: .... lost the light  

how rich are you


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 14, 2009)

Damn! I was hoping to at least see some more pics of the carnage! :shakehead


Maybe you could do the same (but more documented) tests on a new Quark light?


----------



## AusKipper (Jun 15, 2009)

aussiebob said:


> I dint record what i done this time, but it included mostly spiraly drops from various heights.
> 
> ...
> 
> Im definatly doing this again, but with a cheaper light.



What was the highest you dropped it from do you know? still the 7ft?

Also, I already bags the TK20 to test (though it wont be a test to a certain death, if it survives what you did to the TK40, and a 20ft drop onto concrete, and a couple of other things that i dont know will kill it, but i think have a fair chance, then it gets to live  ) however, i'm still saving up the required amount of money to do such a test.

I would love to see a comparison test done, like say get 3 similar lights from 3 different companies, and compare them  (though, that might bite into your budget as much at the TK40 lol..).


----------



## zipplet (Jun 15, 2009)

now for the biggest question ... Is anyone going to try to retrieve the light and see if it still works now?


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 15, 2009)

Kestrel said:


> I would very much like to see it used to drive nails into a 2x4.


 


aussiebob said:


> I dint record what i done this time, but it included mostly spiraly drops from various heights, and driving some nails into wood. I got a vid of this, ill see if i can utube it.
> [...]
> So your cells will fail before the TK40 will in my opinion.


:huh: Thanks for the nail driving, I'd like to see that video if you get it uploaded.

Great conclusion regarding the cells failing due to physical damage before the light failing.


----------



## gsxrac (Jun 15, 2009)

Well this was an awesome test and an awesome gesture. I say we get together a list of things as a CPF community that we would like to see in a torture test and choose one honorary torturer and everybody that can afford to share a few bucks send it to that person to fund these tests. I will volunteer to be a torturer but I dont think id do as good of a job as aussiebob. And when is this getting moved to the reviews section?


----------



## alexdiver (Jun 15, 2009)

i am very pleased that you have done this test because i was pretty worried about dropping my tk40 , at least now i know it will survive a drop, but i sure hope i never drop it because its so nice a mint


----------



## loanshark (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, if I lived within 100 miles of the coordinates I'd already be on the way...


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 15, 2009)

bodhran said:


> My TK40 was up all night with nightmares. You are a bad, bad man....



Good one! 

This is all good to know...can`t tell you how many time I`ve accidently dragged my lights behind my car...and boiling...


----------



## snakebite (Jun 15, 2009)

AusKipper said:


> Drive along at say.. 60kmh and drop it out the window (this would be something near the end, i would imagine it would have a high probability of killing it)



send it to me.
my 6d mag got dropped at mid tripple digit speed on i-70 years back.it survived except the bulb.
i think it did more damage to the bike than it got from the road.
this can be a more controlled drop this time so i dont have to repaint the tail of my kz1000 again.
it has to survive or fenix will never here the end of it.outdone by a lowly mag?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 15, 2009)

Say what you want about Mags, but they have a well deserved reputation for being tough as hell.

It's being years behind the times performance-wise that makes them the butt of jokes around here, not their durability.


----------



## fiftycalibre (Jun 15, 2009)

loanshark said:


> Wow, if I lived within 100 miles of the coordinates I'd already be on the way...



I'm actually tempted to drive the 2 or 3 hours to look for it.


----------



## NairB (Jun 15, 2009)

StandardBattery said:


> *Wow did you ever hit it!*
> 
> I am very impressed. I don't have a TK40, but several have mentioned that it felt the least solid of all their Fenix models.
> 
> ...


I agree with you StandardBattery, this torch deserves to live and set free from this terrible torchure, get it...."torchure" hahahahaha 

Great thread Aussie Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## berry580 (Jun 16, 2009)

32* 51' 52.30 S 151* 42' 44.23 E

this better be right co-ordinates! Which direction were you traveling towards?

lol j/king

tempted, but its 2hrs + drive.......... one way... lol


----------



## strinq (Jun 16, 2009)

You lost it...man that light should have been mounted in a trophy case...


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 16, 2009)

as far as over-heating goes, my tk40 was left in my backpack. it got accidentally turned on when i stuffed it in there. for 2 and a half hours it was on turbo. when i took it out, the led was glowing very dimly and the flashlight was warm to the touch. it had 8 energizer rechargeables in it. it's unaffected; works perfectly! i'm very thankful.


----------



## koala (Jun 21, 2009)

After surviving all these tests and you lost it?!!! Oh no please, please go back and look for it. It deserves a lot more than getting stuck in mud.


----------



## chanjyj (Jun 23, 2009)

I was one of the biggest skeptics (though not outspoken) of the TK40's durability; and its "TK" branding. I just didn't think it could stand up to the torture I put my TK10 through daily.

However, I have to say that your test has changed my mind, and I'm seriously considering the light. Thanks alot 

However, the 8AA power source is still holding me back. But I guess I don't have much choice since you really do need that kind of voltage to get the best out of a MC-E.


----------



## Bushman5 (Jun 23, 2009)

WOW SIMPLY WOW! 

these tests inflicted more carnage than any flashlight would sustain in real life. AWESOME simply AWESOME! :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs

can you test a TA30 next? :wave:


----------



## Cartman (Jun 23, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> as far as over-heating goes, my tk40 was left in my backpack. it got accidentally turned on when i stuffed it in there. for 2 and a half hours it was on turbo. when i took it out, the led was glowing very dimly and the flashlight was warm to the touch. it had 8 energizer rechargeables in it. it's unaffected; works perfectly! i'm very thankful.



Yeah, but this again highlights one my main complaints with the TK40: the switch is way to easy to activate.


----------



## Bushman5 (Jun 23, 2009)

I would also like to see a few lights thrown into the dryer for a few hours!


----------



## strinq (Jun 23, 2009)

Bushman5 said:


> WOW SIMPLY WOW!
> 
> these tests inflicted more carnage than any flashlight would sustain in real life. AWESOME simply AWESOME! :twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> can you test a TA30 next? :wave:


 
Of course he can, ship one over to him!


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 24, 2009)

Reading the testing made my OCD flare up..... Great job.:twothumbs


----------



## windstrings (Jun 25, 2009)

That picture of the full weight of the car tire on the light with the tire denting in to show the magnitude of the weight says it all... I can't believe the reflector didn't squash......quite impressive!

I little black permanent marker doctoring and it should be good as new!


----------



## nickanto (Jun 25, 2009)

windstrings said:


> That picture of the full weight of the car tire on the light with the tire denting in to show the magnitude of the weight says it all... I can't believe the reflector didn't squash......quite impressive!
> 
> I little black permanent marker doctoring and it should be good as new!




or some duracoat.......it would look cool in coyote brown


----------



## recDNA (Jun 25, 2009)

Just got my new TK40 today. Very happy with it. Beautiful beam IMO. No artifacts at all. Since this is my BEST flashlight I don't intend to run over it with a car! In fact I'm keeping it in the plastic carrier (which I think is very nice and compact despite much criticism).

Anyway, I tried unscrewing the tail cap 2.5 turns, in fact 3 full turns and the light still lights. I assume it would still drain. I kept unscrewing until the light would not turn on. Trouble is now it won't fit in the nice carrier. 

This is a no-go for me, I'd rather buy new batteries every 6 months than take the batteries out completely or leave the light bouncing around in a drawer without the carrier. Loading the batteries correctly in a power outage would be a real pain and they don't stay in the battery holder when taken out of the flashlight. The least bump and they pop out.

I'm using new 8X Energizer lithiums. Batteries are lined up correctly and flashlight is cool as a cucumber after having batteries in it all day. All flashlight functions work great. 

Is there any danger of the parasitic drain overheating the batteries? I'd never notice in the case until the smoke detector went off.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 25, 2009)

Cartman said:


> Yeah, but this again highlights one my main complaints with the TK40: the switch is way to easy to activate.


 
Not in the plastic carrier!


----------



## burntoshine (Jun 25, 2009)

Cartman said:


> Yeah, but this again highlights one my main complaints with the TK40: the switch is way to easy to activate.



agreed! but at least you can lock it out with confidence. now when i keep it in my pack, it's locked out for sure.


----------



## recDNA (Jun 27, 2009)

burntoshine said:


> agreed! but at least you can lock it out with confidence. now when i keep it in my pack, it's locked out for sure.


 

Unfortunately I can't lock out my TK40. I have to loosen the cap or the tail to the point it is almost falling off in order for it not to light when I turn it on. In that state it won't fit in the box and left in a drawer the cap or tail are bound to fall off.


----------



## thedeske (Jun 27, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Unfortunately I can't lock out my TK40. I have to loosen the cap or the tail to the point it is almost falling off in order for it not to light when I turn it on. In that state it won't fit in the box and left in a drawer the cap or tail are bound to fall off.



My plans for owing a TK40 include 16 Eneloops. No need to fuss over drain, just pop in the B set and charge the A set. If I need power away from home, a cheap 4 pack will do in a pinch. The drain issue (if it is an issue) seems overblown.


----------



## bodhran (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't always bother with locking out my Tk40. I do put it on the low setting when I put it in my bag. It has come on while in the bag from being bumped or whatever, but I have never found it close to being hot, and with the runtime on low, I haven't been caught with dead batteries. I don't know if this is a bad idea, but it works for me.


----------



## Bushman5 (Jul 6, 2009)

I would like to see a TK40 (or TA21, TA30, TK11 etc) clipped to a braided fishing line, turned on and lowered straight down to 10, 20, 50, 70, 100 feet etc etc (preferable clear water so we can get great pics of the beam! 

:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## VidPro (Jul 10, 2009)

recDNA said:


> Unfortunately I can't lock out my TK40. I have to loosen the cap or the tail to the point it is almost falling off in order for it not to light when I turn it on. In that state it won't fit in the box and left in a drawer the cap or tail are bound to fall off.


 
there is something you can do to make a Spring have less throw, without altering anything permanentaly.
the back spring, on the cap to the carrier has what? 1/2" of total throw? and you NEED only say 1/4 " of total throw on the spring, to make a good connection still.
so you use a spring tightener.
i saw it used once on a Automobile, where they wanted the full force of the spring, but they never wanted the spring to go Loose, and extend its full distance.
they put some metal wrap or clip on the spring that binds the spring, only from going to a full extention, still allowing it to freely move within the wrap.
so, making sure you dont make any contact , to where it isnt supposed to go, you wrap a copper wire around say 4 coil lengths of the spring, leaving the top and/or bottom coil alone, and twist it down, like a bread twist tie, till the spring is the maximum desired height, then clip off the excess, then test it really well and over and over again, to insure it doesnt make any undesirable contact on the battery holder or light anywhere.
spring still moves, its shorter but you didnt cut anything, it will have the same strength within its now restricted movement, and the copper will bend and flex a few times without breaking and still keep contact if it gets in between the spring and the holder.
then after perfecting the spring throw ammount, and still insuring a good spring contact, far less twists will be needed to do a quick lockout.
if you go to sell it, just cut the "clip" off, and it is back to normal.

this works on excessive spring lengths on mags too, so you can get the threads started easier.

with the lockout you can stop any parasitic draw, but of course the disclaimer of taking the batts out of the holder (long time unused) might still apply, as they are in parellel with the other batteries when in the holder anyways.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jul 10, 2009)

Great idea! :thumbsup:


I can see that working with a lot of different lights.


----------



## Palaeoboy (Jul 29, 2009)

I havent been a member long so I was surprised to see so many Aussies on this thread especially since Fenix arent readily available here. So not to hijack the thread at all I was wondering if those locally found the TK40 a good replacement for spotlighting. The larger conventional type I have with halogen lamp only lasts 15mins or so before it needs recharging and was wanting a more protable replacement.


----------



## thedeske (Jul 29, 2009)

Palaeoboy said:


> I havent been a member long so I was surprised to see so many Aussies on this thread especially since Fenix arent readily available here. So not to hijack the thread at all I was wondering if those locally found the TK40 a good replacement for spotlighting. The larger conventional type I have with halogen lamp only lasts 15mins or so before it needs recharging and was wanting a more protable replacement.



Off topic for this thread, but the 40 is more of a flood for exploring by design.


----------



## pseudoblue (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey, I am really impressed with your capabilities to torture the TK40 like that. It did answered alot of questions that people had about the TK40, or in relation to the TK series, even questions that I've thought about..

I do wish that you had found it...


----------



## zipplet (Jul 29, 2009)

The profile of the TK40 is actually a nice transition from flood to a fair amount of spot/throw. It is ideal when you are out in a large open area. Try it in the woods or across fields - here it really shines and it was designed for this kind of use


----------



## brigadeer (Aug 14, 2009)

zipplet said:


> The profile of the TK40 is actually a nice transition from flood to a fair amount of spot/throw. It is ideal when you are out in a large open area. Try it in the woods or across fields - here it really shines and it was designed for this kind of use



I agree. I took mine out the other evening while walking my dog. We have a very large cornfield that runs up to our neighborhood.

I made sure to get away from any light pollution from the neighborhood and then turned that sucker on. I was amazed at how bright the light was. Not only did it light up whatever I pointed it at like a Christmas tree, but the flood was amazing as well. It probably lit up a good 30 yards wide as well.

I really love this light!


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 14, 2009)

We need Aussiebob to do some more testing! Somebody send him an Ra Clicky and Twisty


----------



## 325addict (Sep 8, 2009)

This extreme test is, once again, a confirmation that Fenix offers some very sturdy lights. I now have four of them (LD01, LD01SS, P1D, P3D) and they all are like new, although the LD01 has been my true EDC for a while.
The P1D was my very first "serious" flashlight, it has seen some use already, but is indistinguishable from new :twothumbs

The finish is much more durable than, for instance, Wolf Eyes....

@ Brigadeer: you loved this one for use in the woods? Then I'm curious what you think of a Wolf Eyes M90 Rattlesnake in 13V setup... this is an INCAN light, and has a way better color rendition than the cold, blue-white light of an MC-E LED used in the TK40...
The M90 has an extremely useful beam for in the woods, a bright hot spot with a very bright spill...

Timmo.


----------



## tsmith35 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hang it from a bridge at bumper height using lightweight string. Now get your car going 60mph and hit it. Make sure the car is a Buick. Now you can say this light got hit by a Buick going a mile a minute.


----------



## tsmith35 (Nov 24, 2009)

aussiebob said:


> I was going threw a rather large mud hole when i heard the line snap.
> I got out and had a look, it was gone, i spent about half an hour looking for the bloody thing, poking the mud with sticks, but gave up and went home.
> If anybody wants to find it, its at 32* 51' 52.30 S 151* 42' 44.23 E , on Ramsar Rd, Ash Island, NSW.



If I owned Fenix, I believe I'd send you 2 brand new TK40s: one for testing and another to put on the shelf. Companies pay for torture testing like this.

By the way, is the correct location shown here?


----------



## someuser (Dec 5, 2009)

Sorry for digging up an older tread...

After reading the report on the tests I just can't believe that the TK 40 can take such an abuse.

I just got to give my thanks to you aussiebob for donating a TK 40 for these tests.

Just know how MUCH the TK 40 can makes me feel a lot better knowing that's the light I gave to the family to use. 

Thanks again and great work.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 6, 2009)

Somehow I missed this thread the first time around.

Gave away a couple of Fenix lights this year. I think I might just add a new one to the collection.


----------



## batmanacw (Dec 6, 2009)

I bet that light went flinging off the side of the road. I wish I lived there so I could find the damn thing.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Patriot (Jan 9, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Somehow I missed this thread the first time around.





I somehow missed this thread also but it's one of the most complete beatings I've ever seen inflicted on a poor little flashlight. Outstanding destruction type testing and the only thing that could have made it better would have been to still have the light. At least you got some good pictures of it.


----------



## Arnulf (Jan 9, 2010)

You forgot the beat bad guy over the head test?  j/k

Awesome test....that is one tuff flashlight! :thumbsup:


----------



## HKJ (Jan 9, 2010)

Arnulf said:


> You forgot the beat bad guy over the head test?



Who is the bad guy? The guy abusing the TK40?


----------



## Archie Cruz (Jan 9, 2010)

Great torture test. I like the beat up used look actually. It's a great light too.


----------



## tsmith35 (Jan 9, 2010)

recDNA said:


> Unfortunately I can't lock out my TK40. I have to loosen the cap or the tail to the point it is almost falling off in order for it not to light when I turn it on. In that state it won't fit in the box and left in a drawer the cap or tail are bound to fall off.



Here's a possible means of "locking out" the TK40 for storage with batteries: Cut a plastic disc out of a piece of plastic no thicker than a credit card. Open the tailcap. Insert the disc. Close the tailcap. No leaking current, and suitable for long(er) term storage without having to mess with loose batteries.

Anyone care to test?


----------



## Rocketman (Jan 25, 2010)

Yapo said:


> yeah i'm surprised the bezel didnt get crushed or even the glass not braking!
> ...was thinking of getting one awhile back but i remembered the saying "the best flashlight is the one you have with you" and i cant imagine myself cramming one in my pocket and i would hardly ever need to use that kind of output.



Gosh. I have never carried a flashlight in my pocket, always in a holster clipped to my belt.  By the way, UPS is bringing a TK40 holster to my house right now.

My new PD30, though, I might try to carry it in my pocket this week. I probably won't like it though.

I can't bring my TK40 downrange in my prison though, it's too big. So sad.


----------



## Casanski (Feb 5, 2010)

aussiebob said:


> Hello everyone, ive heard alot of people here asking how tough the TK40 is, so i went on a mission to find out.
> 
> Here i have a brand new TK40 fresh from the box.
> 
> ...


 
Your test of the Fenix TK40 is amazing. Both the test and certainly the TK40 Flashlight. Respect for Fenix Lights!!! :0):twothumbs


----------



## bighest (Feb 5, 2010)

i CANT BELIEVE HOW TOUGH IT IS!!! here i am to scared to bump mine incase something goes wrong....lol

great test, RIP to your TK40:wave:


----------



## AmmoBox (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe someone will find your lost TK40 a few years from now, pop some new batteries in it and it will still work fine


----------



## Popsiclestix (Feb 19, 2010)

Wonder if a spring would have helped with the problem of the screwheads being driven into the base of the Eneloops.

I was a bit afraid for your tires there when you ran it over.


----------



## Cataract (Feb 19, 2010)

Next time you do such a test on a light I own, let me know before hand! I would have gotten my cousin to bet my TK40 could be run over by a car, but he wanted me to do it with mine... 

I'm surprised it was still on in the block of ice! good batteries too!

I thought my TK40 would become a back-up after I got for and SST light... no reason to leave it aside anymore!


----------



## Nos (Mar 8, 2010)

:green: OMG, if it was only a E01, but a TK40 ................ ouch!


----------



## flasherByNight (Mar 10, 2010)

aussiebob said:


> If anybody wants to find it, its at 32* 51' 52.30 S 151* 42' 44.23 E , on Ramsar Rd, Ash Island, NSW.



This could be the best geocache ever :twothumbs :laughing:


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Mar 10, 2010)

A metal detector could probably find it pretty quick.


----------



## PolarBearX (Mar 10, 2010)

glad someone revived this thread, what a torture test...good read and giveaway lol.

PBX


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if anyone at Fenix has seen this thread.


----------



## jtblue (Mar 14, 2010)

Well there's a first time for everything and that's the first time I've ever seen a light frozen in ice as well as having it turned on at the same time :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 14, 2010)

jtblue said:


> Well there's a first time for everything and that's the first time I've ever seen a light frozen in ice as well as having it turned on at the same time :thumbsup:


 
It's actually been done before.


----------



## Toohotruk (Mar 14, 2010)

Yep, I've seen it in other threads, and on Youtube (I think?:thinking.


----------



## supervesku (Apr 22, 2010)

I would have submerged it deeper to see how water proof it is. Can it be called diving torch perhaps?


----------



## was.lost.but.now.found (Apr 23, 2010)

supervesku said:


> I would have submerged it deeper to see how water proof it is. Can it be called diving torch perhaps?


 
No you wouldn't, you'd baby it just like the rest of us.


----------



## HighLight (Apr 23, 2010)

I found this interesting as I was considering getting a Fenix TK40 and running it on 8 AA Eneloops.

I find that Fenix lights are amongst the best available anywhere at any price. I note on the bezels of the two I own it say Premium Q4 and Premium R4. I could swear their LED's are of fantastic tint and efficiency. Maybe they have a contact in the Cree factory!


----------



## Saint_Dogbert (Apr 23, 2010)

supervesku said:


> I would have submerged it deeper to see how water proof it is. Can it be called diving torch perhaps?



I wouldn't take it deeper than 20-25ft and that is definitely pushing it. The light is rated at IPX8 which means that it is safe to get wet. It has not been officially tested at diving depths or conditions.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Apr 23, 2010)

supervesku said:


> Can it be called diving torch perhaps?



No. Dive lights are a totally different category of flashlight that the TK40 is not a part of.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Apr 23, 2010)

I need to chime in that I'm really into this light and have used it every day for two months on set. I have one request but I've DIY'd a solution. Just love it!


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 5, 2010)

*:bow: Thanx aussiebob!* Reading through this is why I decided to buy my TK40. :twothumbs

.


----------



## drb (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome testing! I was already a huge Fenix fan and basically only look into more Fenix. I just got my TA30 today, 630 lumen watch out.


----------



## drb (Jun 30, 2010)

I guess everyone has their favorite brands, but cant really seem to find any reason not to stay with Fenix! Ive been on this forum everyday since I joined and havent really seen a bad review of any Fenix light.


----------



## NightKids (Jun 30, 2010)

drb said:


> I guess everyone has their favorite brands, but cant really seem to find any reason not to stay with Fenix! Ive been on this forum everyday since I joined and havent really seen a bad review of any Fenix light.


 
I have other brands such as Quark, Surefire, even a Mac's custom flashlight but I find myself always wanting to come back to another Fenix. They just have this certain appeal about them...


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 30, 2010)

It would have been cool to see a test like this one done by at least one of the people that got a TK45 from Fenix for testing. People have been outright babying those things. The worst torture test that I've seen of a TK45 was when a reviewer had the audacity to put Duracell alkaline AA batteries in it.

Come on fellas...you got those TK45s for 100% free! Put 'em through their paces! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cataract (Jun 30, 2010)

Locoboy5150 said:


> It would have been cool to see a test like this one done by at least one of the people that got a TK45 from Fenix for testing. People have been outright babying those things. The worst torture test that I've seen of a TK45 was when a reviewer had the audacity to put Duracell alkaline AA batteries in it.
> 
> Come on fellas...you got those TK45s for 100% free! Put 'em through their paces! :thumbsup:


 
Sorry dude... I like my TK45 test sample better than my TK40 (you'll understand why when I put my review up). I did drop it several times : on the table, on a rock and on a gravel path. Only minor marks, just like any other Fenix, and it still works like new. I also cleaned it under the faucet and no signs of intruding water. 

I can say the tube is just about the same thickness as on the TK40 and a little shorter, so I expect it would be able to endure the same torture. The heads being smaller, the lenses should be tougher. I'll let you know if I ever put it through more torture by accident.


----------



## Locoboy5150 (Jun 30, 2010)

Cataract said:


> Sorry dude... I like my TK45 test sample better than my TK40 (you'll understand why when I put my review up).



Hehe yeah, I can totally relate because the TK45 is such a nice light! Dinging up one of those would be really painful, even if it were free. I'm hoping that someone else will have the guts to do it since I'm too chicken to do it to one.


----------



## jax (Sep 26, 2010)

good review,got a few smiles outta it....and as for the comment's about the maglite's durability...well my 2d led was babied for a year,dropped maybe twice(only enough to make tiny scratches) but one day it just wouldnt work,something about the switch assembly,took it apart cant see why it isnt working....
anyway next time you torture test a light,you should first turn to it and do your best russian impersonation from rocky 5..
"I MUST BREAK YOU"


----------



## subwoofer (Jun 15, 2011)

Is the TK41 just as tough?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice test but I wouldn't do that to my lights.


----------



## blah9 (Jun 15, 2011)

subwoofer, I would imagine the TK41 is just as tough since it is constructed very similarly to the TK40.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 15, 2011)

aussiebob said:


> Hello, this is the final test for the TK40.
> 
> I dint record what i done this time, but it included mostly spiraly drops from various heights, and driving some nails into wood. I got a vid of this, ill see if i can utube it.
> The light still worked after all this, however the eneloops had their negative end severly dented and the spring in the battery carrier wernt pushing hard enough to make a reliable contact, and the light would flick on and off, and needed shaking occasionally to fire up. I threw in some unabused eneloops and the light worked like new. So your cells will fail before the TK40 will in my opinion.
> ...


 
You Are My HERO!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 15, 2011)

gunga said:


> I hope that wan't a borrowed light!


Yeah.. Send it back to Fenix and ask them to fix it? Lets see what they do!


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 15, 2011)

AusKipper said:


> You Sir are my Hero!!!
> 
> I started a whole thread trying to figure out how tough my TK40 is (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/232674) and you have answered brilliantly. Perhaps you where referring to me in your first post as one of the people trying to find out.
> 
> ...


 
Go to YouTube and checkout the Olight M20 Torture Test. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYiBvkbfx6A


----------



## silentlurker (Jun 15, 2011)

EnduringEagle said:


> Go to YouTube and checkout the Olight M20 Torture Test. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYiBvkbfx6A


 
Too bad they didnt' actually run over it with either vehicle. The first truck almost completely missed it and the light snuck between the treads of the second.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 15, 2011)

Still a very cool video! :thumbsup:


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 17, 2011)

silentlurker said:


> Too bad they didnt' actually run over it with either vehicle. The first truck almost completely missed it and the light snuck between the treads of the second.



They ran it over with the tractor. Pretty amazing test. Really thought about buying this light in the M20s version based on this video. Checked YouTube last night and there is no other flashlight torture test that comes close. That being said I opted for a 4sevens G5.


----------



## 2100 (Jun 17, 2011)

Revival of an old thread! 

Anyway for any modern LED flashlight test nowadays, definitely should have tried a higher impact / higher drop test. Even the "lowly" Ultrafire U-80 had no issue denting concrete after richocheting, possibly impact is like a drop from 3-4 storeys or about 30-40 feet. Tiablo A9 survived even without cracking the glass, I had to replace my witha 41.5mm glass lens from DX. If I can find a location without attracting public's attention (late at night) I can try about 80-100 foot range.

BTW, being a professional photographer myself, I find many people overly babying their cameras nowadays. I think people would agree that a digital SLR is a more sensitive tool than a flashlight. 
Here is a good vid of abuse of entry level cams. Yes plastic bodies here....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1tTBncIsm8
Yes, they burned it up good with butane torch.

So again, do not be surprised that a "lowly" cheap chinese crap Ultrafire can survive similar drops as higher dollar lights.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 17, 2011)

In the Olight test they dropped it from a 3rd floor building TWICE. They also dragged it for 500 meters on pavement. I am also into photography and I agree that people baby their equipment. I still have my old Nikon F5 35mm and my D300 are all built to take a beating.


----------



## Toohotruk (Jun 17, 2011)

Entertaining video. :thumbsup:


----------



## firelord777 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow, never would have imagined, a little M20


----------



## 2100 (Jun 18, 2011)

EnduringEagle said:


> In the Olight test they dropped it from a 3rd floor building TWICE. They also dragged it for 500 meters on pavement. I am also into photography and I agree that people baby their equipment. I still have my old Nikon F5 35mm and my D300 are all built to take a beating.



Yep, and to think that after using plastic body cameras to drive nails into wood (like Elzetta, the extreme flashlight?) and using a 1350 deg butane torch to heat and being dropped on by a heavy computer chassis, they wouldn't work. Well, they still work really well and take good pictures. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWzsXeXCwuc&feature=relmfu


----------



## luceat lux vestra (Jun 18, 2011)

tygger said:


> Wow, thanks for the test. I've always read how tile (bathroom, kitchen, etc.) is extremely hard on flashlights due to its unforgiving nature. I'd say a 6ft. drop test on hard tile surface is about as manly as it gets. If you dare sir...


 I think that your tile might suffer worse than your light!!


----------



## EnduringEagle (Jun 18, 2011)

Plight m20 gets dropped from 3rd story building onto concrete TWICE!


----------



## nowa (Jun 19, 2011)

holy cow! thats a brutal test. wow!


----------



## DonnaM (Jun 27, 2011)

You've written a good sales pitch for the TK40. After reading everything that you did to it, I'm impressed enough that I may consider it for my next light. I'd like to see a shoot-out torture tests of the most popular and highest rated lights. I wish a magazine or someone with money to burn would do something like this. Maybe even consumer reports could do it. Where is a good place to get the TK40? I saw that www.flashlightz.comsells some Fenix flashlights.


----------



## cheeman150 (Dec 17, 2011)

HEY rob , i live near those coordinates. And im also a fenix fan, who has always wanted a fenix tk 40, perhaps it's my lucky day!


----------



## blue dog (Dec 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuIU-Mg0EMM *

Torture test


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 17, 2011)

Cool vid! Definitely a tough product! oo:


----------



## gatorgrabber (Dec 18, 2011)

Lights are very important tools in my line of work, so I really appreciate folks cutting through all the hype and showing what a product can (or can't) do. :thumbsup: If I ran Fenix, I'd send the OP a box full of new lights as a 'thank you' for the good press.


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 1, 2012)

gatorgrabber said:


> Lights are very important tools in my line of work, so I really appreciate folks cutting through all the hype and showing what a product can (or can't) do. :thumbsup: If I ran Fenix, I'd send the OP a box full of new lights as a 'thank you' for the good press.



What do you do if you don't mind?


----------



## gatorgrabber (Jan 1, 2012)

Wildlife biologist, specializing (mostly) in crocodilians...hence the silly name. I've spent hundreds of hours using one form of light or another in the field. Shoot, I'm not sure I even know how to operate a boat during daylight hours! :huh:


----------



## firelord777 (Jan 1, 2012)

gatorgrabber said:


> Wildlife biologist, specializing (mostly) in crocodilians...hence the silly name. I've spent hundreds of hours using one form of light or another in the field. Shoot, I'm not sure I even know how to operate a boat during daylight hours! :huh:



Haha, wow, that's awesome, crocodiles? No way! So you grab 'em with one hand on a light and the other to the gator?


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 1, 2012)

That's pretty cool GG! :bow:

Oh, and... :welcome:

You can learn a lot here, but hang on to your wallet, at least if you're sick like me! :shakehead


----------



## gatorgrabber (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, not quite _that_ dramatic...unless they're hatchlings!  Normally everyone on the boat has a headlamp with the driver also carrying a Q-beam. Smaller alligators and crocs (up to 4') are caught by hand, but you'd better use both because these guys are strong and quick. We use a pole with a wire-rope noose to get the bigger guys. It's a bit more sane than what you see on TV. :shakehead So we use 3 kinds of lights during an evening: headlamps, a high intensity spot and handhelds while on land. I thought we had some pretty nice lights until I started reading here! :huh:


----------



## Toohotruk (Jan 1, 2012)

Still pretty cool in my book! :thumbsup:


----------



## gatorgrabber (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks. One problem with carrying nice (read expensive) lights on a boat is they may not be coming back to shore with you. Several lights, a GPS and my favorite phone are resting on the bottom of a lake somewhere. My rule (now) is that you don't take anything along that you're not prepared to lose. If it goes with us, it needs to be tough, reliable...and hopefully bouyant!


----------



## lightseeker2009 (Jan 1, 2012)

EnduringEagle said:


> Go to YouTube and checkout the Olight M20 Torture Test. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYiBvkbfx6A



What I don't get is how can the batteries not explode or something when doing the boiling water test? Its not a good idea to leave those batteries in the glovebox of a car in the sun, but you are allowed to boil it.. How much abuse can a 18650 really take? Are there any torture tests of 18650 batteries?


----------



## Hansiii (May 30, 2012)

Great test, but I dont know if my TK40 would make this test...

I would never run over it with a car. Poor TK40


----------



## firelord777 (Jun 2, 2012)

I wouldn't voluntarily run any of my lights over, but I do know they're strong enough to survive that. BTW, did anyone ever find the TK40?


----------



## YankeeTango (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice work, and now it has the patina of use.


----------



## DougL (Apr 2, 2014)

I know this thread is somewhat old, but maybe someone will see my question.
Anybody have the run times for the alternate modes on the Fenix TK40?
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## NutSAK (Apr 2, 2014)

DougL said:


> I know this thread is somewhat old, but maybe someone will see my question.
> Anybody have the run times for the alternate modes on the Fenix TK40?
> Thanks,
> Doug



A google search results in this: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_tk40.htm


----------



## martinaee (Apr 2, 2014)

EnduringEagle said:


> In the Olight test they dropped it from a 3rd floor building TWICE. They also dragged it for 500 meters on pavement. I am also into photography and I agree that people baby their equipment. I still have my old Nikon F5 35mm and my D300 are all built to take a beating.



LOL yeah... I'm not letting you near my D800


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 3, 2014)

I really think that in honor of this thread, somebody needs to beat their TK40 in a manner similar to the OP and post some pics. 

Of course, I would do it, but alas, I do not own a TK40 and can't afford to buy one, so it's up to one of the rest of fans of this thread...my contribution is the idea. No need to thank me!


----------



## martinaee (Apr 3, 2014)

You mean latest version TK41 right? Let's see the successor suffer the same challenge!


----------



## Mervmaster (Apr 14, 2015)

Any chance of getting the pictures back on here?


----------



## martinaee (Apr 14, 2015)

A lot of the web hosting services seemingly have bandwidth limits for image/accounts. I don't know if that goes away for premium accounts, but it stinks because that's not clear on a lot of them then images on sites suddenly go poof! I've started putting some images on imgur, but don't know how permanent that is. For some of the stuff on here I've been using photobucket, but again I think that site too has a limit for free accounts.


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 14, 2015)

Go with Flickr. I think it's about the best hosting site...I'm not sure if there even is a bandwidth limit, but I stand to be corrected.

I'd like to see the picks again too.


----------



## Strintguy (Apr 14, 2015)

Aussiebob, I just google mapped it, and I am only 7 hrs away from the lost light; may have to go for a scavenger hunt...


----------



## martinaee (Apr 15, 2015)

Toohotruk said:


> Go with Flickr. I think it's about the best hosting site...I'm not sure if there even is a bandwidth limit, but I stand to be corrected.
> 
> I'd like to see the picks again too.



Hmm... never thought about Flickr like that. Haven't used it in a long time for my actual photography work. I guess a lot of people do use it for general image hosting. Don't know if you can hotlink stuff well from it though can you?


----------



## Toohotruk (Apr 15, 2015)

martinaee said:


> ...Don't know if you can hotlink stuff well from it though can you?



You definitely can...you just open the photo to the size you want to post and right click for the image URL. You can even keep pics private, so only you can see them in your photostream on Flickr, yet still hotlink those images the same way.


----------



## magicstone12 (Apr 21, 2015)

Toohotruk said:


> You definitely can...you just open the photo to the size you want to post and right click for the image URL. You can even keep pics private, so only you can see them in your photostream on Flickr, yet still hotlink those images the same way.



Will photos be compressed?


----------

